# 26 Problems That Millennials Don't Understand



## SeaBreeze (Mar 9, 2015)

Including things like rabbit ear antennas, dial up computers, no caller ID, etc.  Click the arrow to go to the next picture...http://www.realtalk760.com/photos/p...llennials-dont-understand-417465/#/0/23726229


----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 10, 2015)

Now there are a few memories.  A couple that I can add...

Flooding a carbureted engine in a car while starting it.
Hand cranking a tractor to start it.
Party line telephones.
Choosing between a wall phone and a desk model.
Paying by check.
Showing ID when paying by check.
Saving up to make a large purchase.
What's this MasterCharge thing?
Data punch cards.
AS400 (green screen) computer systems.
Radios that have to warm up before they'll play.
Radios with no FM band.
Radios with a BC band instead of AM.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm going to buy one of these, they should still work:


----------



## Papa (Mar 12, 2015)

Great list DoItMyself!


----------

